# Are my Gouramis ok?



## dtn23 (Jul 9, 2012)

Today I bought 2 dwarf gouramis to add to my 55 gallon tank to bring a little more variety. They seemed very healthy in the store and after floating them for a while, I added them to mine. The water is in fine condition and the rest of my fish are all doing well. The gouramis, however, are both hiding in my plants and refuse to come out. I looked closely to find them and found them both apparently gasping, or at least it looks like it. Is this just how they behave or is something wrong? I'm a little concerned, so I'd greatly appreciate any feedback. Thanks


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

there prob just really freaked out. when i had some they hid all the time, right from when i got them till when they eventually died from stress.....thing is nothing in the tank was attacking them!


----------



## dtn23 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's a little discouraging  I've read that they did well in community tanks and there are plenty of plants and lots of oxygen that I thought would keep them happy. I bought them because they're so nicely colored but I can never see them if they always hide in the plants. I've heard they tend to be shy fish but never coming out seems a bit extreme.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

yeah there really pretty, was annoyed mine didnt come out either! sometimes you would spot one under a plant but that was very rare. guess you jsut gota wait and see.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you just float and add? Or did you add a little water from your tank to the bag a few times? The tank water will usually have a different PH than the water from the store. To me it sounds like PH shock, which you really cant do anything about now. Next time you should acclimate them via drip method.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Bev. 

Also, they are shy fish to begin with. (What other fish do you have them in the tank with?)


----------



## dtn23 (Jul 9, 2012)

I only floated them. I had never heard of drop acclimating until mentioned today. They are in the tank with guppies, platys, mollies and a few neons. They appear to be doing better today. They're swimming more in the open and don't seem to be gasping. I guess maybe they were just scared in their new home


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i have had three of these fish and all three of them have died with out warning. the most recent one actually ate his food that morning, and that afternoon he was dead against the filter intake.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Give them a week - only a really dumb fish behaves normally in what it sees as danger. it has to recover from the fishtank at the store.


----------

